# Working in shale



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm going to look at an addition job tomorrow. It will be an addition on a mobile home, most likely built on piers. The HO has told me that the problem I'll run into is shale. I've never dealt with any excavation in shale and am asking what to expect.

My gut tells me that shale isn't solid enough to build on but solid enough to be a PITA.

I'll be contacting the code enforcement office today to see which way they lean before making a site visit tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## murdock (May 3, 2009)

Davec ive done some digging in shale for a septic. I peeled it up with my 5ton mini excavator. It came up alot easier than i though it would. how far north are you anyhow? im 60 miles north or watertown.


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

*Shale*

From a drillers perspective - shale is generally defined as deposited layers of clay that has been compressed & solidified clay formed in layers. It's generally a soft & easily drilled rock that has a tendency to blow out under high air/water pressure.

So...it shouldn't be a problem with a decent machine on site.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

murdock said:


> Davec ive done some digging in shale for a septic. I peeled it up with my 5ton mini excavator. It came up alot easier than i though it would. how far north are you anyhow? im 60 miles north or watertown.


I am in Watertown, the jobsite would be Sackets Harbor area. 

Called code enforcement yesterday and was told that most of the time you just dig until it's solid, then you pin to it. We would be alright to build on piers so now I need to know the best way to sink a sono tube into it.

This will be job will be a tight budget, the family is quite poor, the mobile home is very old and the financing is a gift to them. That's why I'm going piers instead of stem wall. I have an appointment today to have my first look.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Dig until you can't dig anymore. If you don't get below the frost line, then don't worry about it, it won't be going anywhere. Shale is funny, the way the seams run, you man have to dig it at a diiferent angle to peel it up.


----------

